# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fattura custode giudiziario

## ivan

Salve,
ho un dubbio: secondo voi il compenso del custode giudiziario è soggetto a ritenuta? e chi ha l'onere di versarla? la fattura a chi va intestata? cioè quale è la procedura da seguire ...grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il compenso del custode giudiziario è soggetto a ritenuta se chi paga è un sostituto di imposta. L'onere di versarla spetta proprio al sostituto. La fattura va intestata sempre a chi ha conferito l'incarico di custode.  
ciao

----------


## ivan

> Il compenso del custode giudiziario è soggetto a ritenuta se chi paga è un sostituto di imposta. L'onere di versarla spetta proprio al sostituto. La fattura va intestata sempre a chi ha conferito l'incarico di custode.  
> ciao

  Grazie!!!
il compenso per l'attività di custode giudiziario è a carico del creditore procedente quindi la fattura va intestata a lui. Chiaramente se è un soggetto sostituto di imposta (tipo banca) ci deve essere la ritenuta. 
Io in genere dopo avermelo fatto liquidare dal Giudice dell'esecuzione lo prelevo dal libretto e, se necessario, pago la ritenuta il mese dopo a nome del creditore dopodichè faccio avere il tutto al creditore stesso, faccio bene?

----------

